# How do I get string off "Greystockings" toe?



## chelseagirl (Aug 14, 2009)

One of the pigeons visiting our deck is very friendly and has a piece of fuzzy string on one of his toes. It is loose but I would love to get rid of it before it can cause any problem. I am teaching him to take seeds from my hand, but how can I get hold of the little foot for a moment without freaking or hurting the bird?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is a very good link:

http://www.pigeon-aid.pigeon.net/stringinjury.htm


----------



## malfunctional (Jan 27, 2009)

I would guess you have to catch him first. He will be a little freaked out though. It might slow down your teaching him to eat from your hand. I wouldn't recommend my method for catching. I usually just coax my pigeons inside with food and then close the door. They head straight back to the glass door and then I simply close the curtains on them trapping them between the door and curtain. I then just pick them up from below.


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks for such a useful informational thread.


----------



## chelseagirl (Aug 14, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Appreciate all the advice, actually, the indoor method is not so far fetched, as I heard today that he has been coming inside on his own (not encouraged but we have yet to get a screen door for ventilation...) Pigeontalk is fabulous, I think we have some kind of handle on bird support now, and all the best advice...thank you very much from the whole flock (us and about 17 birds, one we watched from an egg this year!)


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

Hi, Chelseagirl!

Thank you for caring what happens to this pigeon and being determined to help him!  
Hope you manage to lure him indoors. If not, an upturned box (with food under it) with one end propped up by something you can pull away with a string will do. Then slide a piece of cardboard or similar under the box and take the pigeon inside.

Before starting the treatment, it's important to have everything you will need close to hand: at least sharp-pointed scissors, tweezers, a seam splitter (or anything similar that will allow you to gently lift up the string so you can cut it), cleansing solution for dirty feet/poops, hydrogen peroxide for disinfection, an antibiotic cream to promote healing, gauze and tissues for drying/cleaning feet. A strong light is a great help, and for thin or transparent string you will need a magnifying glass. 

As soon as you've caught him, the fastest way to calm him down is to put him in the dark or cover his head. If he thinks it's night, he won't struggle. That means less stress for the bird and an easier job for you. What I do is gently wrap him in a towel and then place him on a cushion on my lap, legs uppermost, and have the foot poke out and the rest of the pigeon covered.

Then you'll be ready to proceed as per the link that Treesa provided.
If, on close inspection, the job looks more complicated, please post a picture and don't hesitate to ask any questions.

Good luck!


----------

